# تدخل الاهل بين الزوجين هل هو لصالحهم  ؟؟؟



## n880 (10 أبريل 2007)

الخلافات الزوجية واقع يمر به كل الازواج، ولكن مواجهة هذه الخلافات تعتمد على طبيعة الزوجين ومدى النضج النفسي والاجتماعي ودرجة التفاهم بينهما، فهناك الزوجان اللذان يحتاجان دائماً الى طرف ثالث، فمتى يكون تدخل الاهل في حياة الزوجين لصالحهما؟ 



ومتى يكون ضدهما؟ 

إن اعتماد الزوجين على انفسهما في حل مشاكلهما هي أفضل طريقة لسعادتهما ودليل النضج النفسي والتفاهم بينهما، ويجب ألا يلجأ الزوجان أبداً الى عرض مشاكلهما على الاهل الا إذا استعصى الامر بينهما، وأصبح تدخل الاهل لابديل عنه ‏ 

وعلى الزوجين ان يتذكرا ان بينهما جزءاً كبيراً من الحب والمودة لن يشعربه الاهل عند الحكم بينهما، لان الازواج في حالة الخلاف يعرضون دائماً الجانب السيئ من العلاقة، وبالتالي سيكون حكم الاهل على هذا الجانب دون مراعاة الجانب الاخر، وعندها سيكون حكماً غير سليم. ‏ 

ولكن بالرغم من كل ماتقدم فإن تدخل الاهل في كثير من الاحيان يكون في صالح الزوجين خاصة إذا تم فيه مراعاة النقاط التالية: ‏ 

1 ـ أن يكون التدخل لتخفيف حدة الحوار والمناقشة وتقريب وجهات النظر ومراعاة رأي كل من الطرفين، وأن يحاول الاهل ابراز أوجه الاتفاق والاشتراك بين الزوجين، وليس أوجه الخلاف، وهذا يجعل الامور افضل ويكون بذلك تدخلاً ايجابياً من ناحية الاهل. ‏ 

2 ـ يجب على الاهل الايتدخلوا كطرف منحاز لأحد بل يكونوا مستمعين لوجهة نظر الزوجين ويبتعدوا عن إسداء النصائح والمواعظ، لأنها لن تفيد، ولكن يمكن عرض خبرات الاهل وتجاربهم حتى يستفيد منها الزوجان الشابان. ‏ 

3 ـ يجب ان يكون رأي الاهل واضحاً وصريحاً في حضور الزوجين، ولايصح بعد انتهاء المناقشة الانفراد بأي طرف، وإبداء رأي مخالف بالطرف الاخر فهذا يولد مرة اخرى الخلاف بين الزوجين. ‏ 

4 ـ لابد ان تدور مناقشة المشكلة في وجود احد من الاهل الذي يحترمه الزوجان، حتى يلزم الزوجين بأصول المناقشة والحوار، وبالتالي يعطي لهم فرصة ان يستمع كل طرف الى الآخر بدلاً من أن تتحول المناقشة الى اصوات عالية ومشادات، فتضيع الحقيقة. ‏ 

5 ـ ان تدخل الاهل يكون مفيداً أحياناً لردع أي تجاوز من احد الزوجين كما ان الخوف من انتقاد الاخرين وفقد المكانة بين الاهل، يكون سبباً في تراجع الزوجين عن الكثير من الأخطاء.


----------



## فراشة المنتدى (10 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: تدخل الاهل بين الزوجين هل هو لصالحهم  ؟؟؟*

*موضوعـ مفيــد 

شكراا جزيلاا
فراشة المنتدى*


----------



## ramia (11 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: تدخل الاهل بين الزوجين هل هو لصالحهم  ؟؟؟*

مرحبا ،،، 
موضوع كتير حلو ،، ومن وجهة نظري مش لازم مشاكل البيت تطلع برة الباب 
يعني مش لازم الجيران ولا حتى الاهل يعرفو او يتدخلو . 
وشكرا عالموضوع .


----------



## n880 (11 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: تدخل الاهل بين الزوجين هل هو لصالحهم  ؟؟؟*

أخوتي شكرآ لتفضلكم بالرد و أما بالنسبة لي أنا شخصيآ لو استفتيتم رأيي فاني أميل باتجاة رأي ramia كل المشاكل يجب أن تحل بين الطرفين دون معرفة أو تدخل الاهل أو أي أحد آخر  .


----------



## candy shop (11 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: تدخل الاهل بين الزوجين هل هو لصالحهم  ؟؟؟*

اولا اشكر على الموضوع ده لانه فعلا مهم جدا انا شخصيا عجبنى اوى رد ramia ده كلام الناس العاقله انا زوجه ومحبش ابدا اى شىء يخرج بره بيتى ابدا  لكن فى ناس لاتفه الاسباب يعملوا مشكله ويجروا ويشتكوا واكيد فى ناس تصطاد فى الميه العكره وتزودلالالالالالالالا مبدء مرفوض تماما
الحياه الزوجيه الناجحه  التفاهم والحب والاخلاص والثقه بدون تدخل اى فرد ورنا يوفقكوا جميعا​


----------



## merola (12 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: تدخل الاهل بين الزوجين هل هو لصالحهم  ؟؟؟*

بجد الموضوع جميل و فية افادة ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك بس الصراحة لسة مكملتهوش بقيلى اخر شوية فية    حكمل و اققولك تانى


----------



## basboosa (28 مايو 2007)

*رد على: تدخل الاهل بين الزوجين هل هو لصالحهم  ؟؟؟*

انا راى ان اول لما الاهل بيتدخلوا المشكلة بتكبر اكتر لكن لو معرفوش اصلا ان فى مشكلة ده يبقى فى صالح الزوجين


----------



## n880 (28 مايو 2007)

*رد على: تدخل الاهل بين الزوجين هل هو لصالحهم  ؟؟؟*

أخي basboosa كل ما تفضلت به هو صحيح  .... الرب يبارك حياتك .


----------



## ثابت بيسوع (29 مايو 2007)

*رد على: تدخل الاهل بين الزوجين هل هو لصالحهم  ؟؟؟*

كل الاراء اتفق عليها فى عدم تدخل اى حد بين الزوجين ولكن عندما تصل الامور الى طريق مسدود فلا مانع من تدخل احد الحكماء سواء كان من الاهل او خارجها


----------



## marnono2021 (2 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: تدخل الاهل بين الزوجين هل هو لصالحهم  ؟؟؟*

سلامى للجميع 
انا اتفق معكم فى جميع الاراء لان كلما خرجت المشكلة عن اطار الزوجين كلما تضخمت ومن وجهة نظرى ان كلما استطاع الزوجين حل مشاكلهم بنفسهم دة بيخليهم يقربوا من بعض اكتر ودرجة نضجهم يعلو

                                                       :Love_Mailbox:


----------



## أرزنا (2 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: تدخل الاهل بين الزوجين هل هو لصالحهم  ؟؟؟*

سلام المسيح:
فعلا كما ذكرتم الخلافات يجب أن تبقى داخل البيت ويجب أن يبقى الحكم الأساسي فيها
 الحب الحب الحب 
لأنه بمحي الخلافات وينسيها.
شكرا لكم​


----------



## newman_with_jesus (5 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: تدخل الاهل بين الزوجين هل هو لصالحهم  ؟؟؟*

*شكرا على هذا الموضوع الرائع 
لقد اثار انتباهي هذا الموضوع لانه مهم جدا في اي بيت *


----------

